# non digital drawings



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

decided to practice drawing on paper:-D
if you like them i can practice drawing your betta on paper


first betta is not a based on a real betta

second one is madmonahan's betta


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

These are awesome!!!


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

for more practice start by drawing easier fish like guppies and really try getting the body shape down. other than that very nice drawings.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

thank you i might try doing my guppy mustard

but if any one has guppy or betta that i can practice on just post a picture


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

-Facepalm- I can't look at any drawings other than mine. They are too good!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Perry the platypus said:


> -Facepalm- I can't look at any drawings other than mine. They are too good!


your drawings are very good perry


----------

